# If Bolivia Can Do It...



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

...why can't Mexico? Late last year China launched Bolivia's first communications satellite. Bolivia's president, Evo Morales, promised better internet reliability and access. This week the telecommunications company, Tigo, announced 4G LTE service in Bolivia with speeds up to 100 mb's, depending on the plan. They did the same in Colombia earlier this year. Now if one of the poorest countries in the Western Hemisphere can do this, why can't Mexico? I had Verizon 4G for awhile and it was great to access the Internet on my iPad while at work(needed Google Maps) as well as on lunch breaks. It was expensive though. Tigo said it would be available to 70% of Bolivia's population by 2018. Since most Bolivians are poor, can't imagine it costing as much as Verizon. Does Mexico have a national 4G service?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Comparing Bolivia's telcom industry to Mexico's is an apples to oranges comparison. Bolivia has one of the most expensive telcom prices in the Americas and a very small infrastructure. In addition, since they are landlocked, satellite communication is their only option.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Comparing Bolivia's telcom industry to Mexico's is an apples to oranges comparison. Bolivia has one of the most expensive telcom prices in the Americas and a very small infrastructure. In addition, since they are landlocked, satellite communication is their only option.


True, can't run in fiber optic cable from the ocean. But they have put up the satellite, and much better internet looks near, compared to horrible quality currently. So does Mexico have a Verizon like 4G service yet?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Telcel 4GLTE


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> True, can't run in fiber optic cable from the ocean. But they have put up the satellite, and much better internet looks near, compared to horrible quality currently. So does Mexico have a Verizon like 4G service yet?


Horrible quality? My internet service here is nearly perfect. I would be happier if it was a little cheaper but the speed,reliability and quality of service I have received have been great. I don't buy it from Telmex/Infinitum however.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> Telcel 4GLTE


Si, Era Penal ! Read the rules about penalties in that area. Does not have to be any contact to be a penalty in that area.  (Couldn't resist)


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Si, Era Penal ! Read the rules about penalties in that area. Does not have to be any contact to be a penalty in that area.  (Couldn't resist)


Rules! Who cares about rules? I'm a fan. This is a "No Diving" area.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> Rules! Who cares about rules? I'm a fan. This is a "No Diving" area.


I was only "wading". That is my story, and I'm "stick'in to it" !


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Telcel 4GLTE


Thanks!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

[lj


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

[08


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Horrible quality? My internet service here is nearly perfect. I would be happier if it was a little cheaper but the speed,reliability and quality of service I have received have been great. I don't buy it from Telmex/Infinitum however.


Sorry, I was referring to Bolivia's Internet. On another popular travelers forum many speak of how bad it is while being expensive.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> Sorry, I was referring to Bolivia's Internet. On another popular travelers forum many speak of how bad it is while being expensive.


Sorry. I misread it to be a comment on Mexico's internet service.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe Mexico should give the mining concessions to China rather than Canada...not sure that would be a great trade,


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> ...why can't Mexico? Late last year China launched Bolivia's first communications satellite. Bolivia's president, Evo Morales, promised better internet reliability and access. This week the telecommunications company, Tigo, announced 4G LTE service in Bolivia with speeds up to 100 mb's, depending on the plan. They did the same in Colombia earlier this year. Now if one of the poorest countries in the Western Hemisphere can do this, why can't Mexico? I had Verizon 4G for awhile and it was great to access the Internet on my iPad while at work(needed Google Maps) as well as on lunch breaks. It was expensive though. Tigo said it would be available to 70% of Bolivia's population by 2018. Since most Bolivians are poor, can't imagine it costing as much as Verizon. Does Mexico have a national 4G service?


Mexican politicians can do it as well...They also promise !


----------

